# DIYMA Review (short and a work in progress)



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

So after some internal debate, i decided to purchase a DIYMA 12 to take me through the winter and then... well, i'll decide its fate when spring comes.

Aside from the UPS Driver royally screwing things up, the shipping was FAST. i'm in Canada so i figured it would take at least 1.5 weeks. It was purchased on the 7th at night, shipped on the 8th and arrived for first delivery attempt on the 10th!! WOW (and this was the 4-6 week option!!)

i only received it this afternoon due to UPS' driver's incompetence (my work unit's secretary was so upset at the UPS driver that she called in a complaint). 

Now back to the sub. I immediately opened it with a friend. to my surprise, the sub was slightly flipped inside the box.... i think UPS roughed up the package a bit. first thing i saw was the chrome magnet. Very Sexy.
i picked it up and turned it around so i could remove the plastic bag covering it. I immediately noticed a dimple on the cone of the speaker... not a scratch but a slight and sharp impression about 3/4" long... hard to tell if youre not looking carefully but once you spot it, its detrimental to the rest of the sub's impressive looks. you can feel its size and shape easily with a light touch.
however since it won't affect the sub's functionality, its forgotten. Overall, the sub looks smooth and its quality construction shows. i love the feel of the surround and the almost maleable mounting gasket...real nice attention to detail.
Happy with my new toy i packed it away with excitement.
Once home, it went right into the car. its in a 1.5 cubes sealed box.
its being fed by about 500 wrms from 20-80hz, 36 db slopes both ways.
first thing i noticed was the silky smooth response and how seemlessly it integrated with the rest of the system. i think that due to the dedicated midbasses in the car (in the doors, up front), it was hard to localise the sub and you quickly became immersed in the music, forgetting where the bass was coming from. There's still lots of breaking in to do and some fine tuning on the gains, but so far its filling the sub frequency duties quite well! I'm really enjoying this sub so far!

After appropriate break in and tuning, i'll report some more, this time on my subjective listening experiences...
Later,
Marco


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

THanks for the input Marco. So how was the sub acutally packaged??


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

The sub was contained in a form fitted (generally speaking) cardboard packaging inside a white box which in turn was inside a grey UPS box. Although the 'bottom' of the package had tons of support for the subwoofer weight and magnet shape, the sub spent some time upside down and the 'top' of the packaging didnt look to have the same support (bottom or top, the weight is the same... looks like the 'top' support got crushed which allowed the sub to move around a bit). however, the sub had no damage.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

So the DIYMA is getting broken in slowly. Its output seems to be getting smoother and slightly louder. Then again I am also slowly increasing the wattage being fed.
It seems to be more authoritative at the lower frequencies then higher up (the X-over is set at 71hz @ 24 db/oct.). It hits lower than I was expecting while retaining good control throughout, but I wish it would hit lower… maybe with some EQ I could fix that). Very enjoyable to hear. The box is about 1.4 cubes and that must have smoothing to do with the deep extension. In a smaller box I’m sure it would have more punch to it. overall the DYIMA adds that smooth and transparent low end that my system needs. Now it needs further break in and a more suitable enclosure.
Regards,
Marco


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you ever decide what HU & processing you were gonna go with?


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

no, not yet... 
both combos have their ups and downs.
the DVA7996 may soon be gone and a 9861 may take its place... matches my dash better and has easy Ipod connectivity, it'll be brand new so no reliability problems to worry about and on top of it all it is able to control the H700 (a bonus, although i have the RUX).

eitherway, i'm still not decided....i just so wish the 8250 had optical out...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

If you really are interested in the optical out of the 8250...there are a few people on ECA that can help you with that. I know for sure that one member already converted his 8250 to digital out plus some extras


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

sent pm.


----------

